# Aronstabgewächse im und am Teich



## Limnos (3. Nov. 2011)

Aronstabgewächse sind eine äußerst vielgestaltige Pflanzenfamilie: es gehören sowohl Wasser- als auch Landpflanzen, Garten wie auch Zimmerpflanzen, krautige Zwerge wie auch verholzte Riesen, kriechende wie auch kletternde dazu. Gemeinsam ist allen, dass sie einen Blütenstand haben, in dem weibliche und männliche Blüten an einem Spadix sitzen, der meist von einer tütenförmigen Spatha umhüllt ist.
Die bekanntesten Vertreter dieser Familie an unseren Teichen sind die Muschelblumen/__ Wassersalat (Pistia stratiotes), Die __ Kalmus-Arten (Acorus calamus, Ac, gramineus) und die Kalla genannten: Sumpfkalla (__ Calla palustris) sowie __ Scheinkalla (Lysichiton americanum, Lys. kamtschatcense)


----------



## drwr (3. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse im und am Teich*

Hallo,

soweit ich weiß ist ein Teil der abgebildeten Pflanzen nicht sehr fischverträglich,
will heißen mäßig bis stark giftig.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## karsten. (4. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse im und am Teich*

Hallo

"giftige Pflanzen" ist ein Begriff aus der Humanmedizin .



> nicht sehr fischverträglich,


 ist 
ist irrelevant  

solange Du :
keine Auszüge daraus herstellst ,
sie nicht schredderst und in den Teich schmeißt ,
sie nicht isst ........und im Teich verendest 

besteht keine Gefahr für die Teichfauna !


schönes WE


----------



## Annett (4. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse im und am Teich*

Moin.

Ich denke, es *könnte* diesbezüglich Probleme geben mit großen, verfressenen Koi.... wenn die sich solche "giftigen" Pflanzen reinziehen, welche ja eigentlich in ihrem normalen Lebensraum oftmals zu weit an Land steht oder ignoriert werden, weil es genug andere Nahrungsquellen gibt. 
Außer Koireichweite gepflanzt, sollte dieses Thema aber nicht relevant sein.


----------



## Limnos (4. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse im und am Teich*

Hi

Bei __ Kalmus und Pistia ist mir keine Giftigkei bekannt; im Gegenteil ist Kalmus eine Heilmittel und in fast jedem Magenbitter zu finden. Der Platz der anderen ist, soweit es die Grünen Teile betrifft, oberhalb der Wasserlinie. Aronstabgewächse enthalten zum Teil Oxalatkristalle, die die Nierenkanälchen verstopfen können. Nur von den Beeren ist eine gewisse Giftigkeit für den Menschen bekannt.

Hier nun noch drei Araceen, die im Teich wachsen können. Die Zimmerkalla ist bei uns zwar nicht winterhart, kann aber gut die Hälfte des Jahres draußen gehalten werden. Flachwasserzone. Ebenso ist die der richtige Platz für den Pfeilaron (Peltandra virginica). Die __ Goldkeule (Orontium aquaticum) steht am besten mit 40-50 cm Wasser über dem Pflanzgefäß. Sie ist wie auch schon die __ Scheinkalla und er Pfeilaron für tiefen Wurzelgrund dankbar. Kein Bild habe ich vom __ Stinkkohl (Symplocarpus foetidus) Ich möchte an dieser Stelle einmal fragen, wer weiß wo man den bekommen kann, bzw wer ihn sogar selbst hat.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Kuni99 (4. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse im und am Teich*

Hallo Wolfgang,

zum Thema __ Stinkkohl fand ich diesen Thread im SRGC Forum recht aufschlussreich. Ich kenne die Pflanze von meiner Zeit in New York, wo sie feuchte Stellen regelrecht zuwuchert. Die Samen sind leider nicht trocken lagerfähig und die Dauer der Keimfähigkeit dürfte auch begrenzt sein. Überdies ist die Pflanze wohl auch selbststeril, weshalb jemand mit nur einem Exemplar keinen Samen ernten kann. Deshalb wird man sie nur über den Samentausch von botanischen Gärten oder über internationale Foren wie SRGC bekommen können. 

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (7. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse im und am Teich*

Hi.

So weit ich weiß gehört der __ Kalmus nicht mehr zu den Araceae, sondern hat jetzt eine eigene Familie > Acoraceae. Er ist zwar auch als Heilmittel bekannt aber trotzdem giftig.


----------



## Limnos (7. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse im und am Teich*

Hi

@ Mirko
Laut Wikipedia ist das Kalmusöl ein Heil- und Magenstärkungsmittel. Kaut man aber die Wurzel können leichte Haluzinationen auftreten, was auf einem dem Meskalin (Peyotl-Kaktus) ähnlichen Haluzinogen beruht. Insofern und mit der neuen Pflanzenfamilie hast Du recht. War mir aber auch neu.

Hier folgen einige weitere Araceen, die aber in normalem Boden in schattiger Lage gepflanzt werden können.Da sind zhunächst die beiden europäischen: Gemeiner __ Aronstab (Arum maculatum) mit violettbraunem Spadix und zuweilen Schwärzlichen Flecken auf den Blättern (Bild 1 u. 2) und der Italienische Aronstab (Arum italicum) mit gelben Spadix und weiß geäderten Blättern (Bild 3 u. 4). Letzterer wird häufiger angeboten, ist haltbarer und sät sich auch williger aus. Aus dem Mittelmeerraum stammen die Krummstäbe Arisarum sp. von denen A. proboscoideum (Bild 5) bei mir seit Jahren winterhart ist.

MfG.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse im und am Teich*

Hi Wolfgang,

und noch ein paar Araceengruppen für den halbschattigen Garten. Die __ Titanenwurz Amorphophallus konjac - die Araceae mit dem größten Blütenstand im Freiluftgarten (der muß im Winter aber rein oder sehr dick gemulcht werden) und div. Arisaema  (__ Feuerkolben)

übrigens gibt es noch viel mehr als nur 2 europäische Arumarten. z.B Arum nigrum, Arum creticum, Arum alpinum, Arum apulum, Arum pictum (die beiden Unterarten davon sind die einzigsten __ Herbstblüher unter den Arumarten), Arum hygrophilum, Arum dalmaticum und noch ein paar

Mfg Frank

Amorphophallus konjac - Blütenstand von Stengelende bis Spadixspitze fast 1m lang
Amorphophallus konjac - weibliche Blüten
Arisaem speciosum - winterhart aber nur mit dicker Mulchung (schöner Feuerkolben)
Arisaema triphyllum - grünblütig (dreiblättriger Feuerkolben)
Arisaema triphyllum - braunblütig
Arisaema candidissimum (rosenduftender Feuerkolben)


----------



## Limnos (8. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse im und am Teich*

Hallo Frank

" Die beiden europäischen" bezog sich nur auf die Araceen in meinen Garten. Ich kenne zwar nicht so viele, wie Du aufzählst, aber dass es noch andere Europäer gibt, wusste ich. Gerade der Mittelmeerraum ist voll davon. Aber ich finde es gut, dass Du so viele Bilder beisteuern konntest, die "appetitanregend" sein können.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Hagalaz (8. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse im und am Teich*

Frage zu der Titanwurz- ist das deine? blüht die bei dir?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse im und am Teich*

Hi Darius,

ja, der ist seit ca. 8 Jahren in meinem Besitz (hab ich mal als 3cm gtrße Knolle bekommen). Das hier war vor 4 Jahren der erste Blütenstand denn er aus der damals auf 30cm angewachsenen Knolle getrieben hat. Seitdem hat er jedes Jahr geblüht. Mittlerweile ist die ehemalige  Knolle aber wohl am Ende, nach der Blüte im Frühjahr hat er kein Blatt mehr getrieben und die Knolle ist wieder auf weniger als 10cm geschrumpelt (sah beim austopfen recht faulig aus:beten). Allerdings hat Amorphophallus konjac eine recht starke Nebenknollenbildung, so das ich  genug Nachfolger hab  4 der Brutknollen haben auch schon Blütenstände gehabt - die fingen auch schon mit ca. 15cm an zu blühen

MfG Frank


----------



## Hagalaz (12. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse im und am Teich*

Ist das die gleiche Art wie die im Berliner Zoo wo es immer so ein Spektakel gibt wenn die blüht?
Weil hab gelesen das die nur alle paar Jahre blüht da wäre deine ja echt ein Wunderkind stinkt die nicht auch extrem?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse im und am Teich*

Hi Darius,

nee, das ist ne ganz andere __ Titanenwurz

es gibt insgesamt ja rund 200 Arten von der Titanenwurz. Die aufsehneregende nur alle paar Jahre ihren mehrere m hohen Blütenstand schiebende Amorphophallus titanum ist die größte, mit die seltenste und anspruchsvollste der gesamten Gattung  - die braucht sehr viel Platz und vor allem auch tropische Gewächshausbedingungen, ist daher sicher kaum bei Privatleuten zu finden.  Die __ Konjac-Titanenwurz hier wird in Japan als Diätmittel angebaut und ist wohl die anspruchsloseste  der Gattung 

MfG Frank


----------



## Kuni99 (13. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse im und am Teich*

Hallo,

es gibt neben _Amorphophallus konjak_ noch einige schöne Arten, die man im Sommer im Garten kultivieren kann. Am bekanntesten sind _A. bulbifer, A. albus und A. yunnanensis_. Eine weitere sehr hübsche Art ist diese hier:

 

Das ist _Amorphophallus dunnii_. Abweichend von den sonst üblichen Aas- oder Kotgerüchen duftet dieser nach frisch geriebener Karotte mit einem Schuss Salmiakgeist. Es gibt auch einige ganz winzige Arten, die sich gut auf der Fensterbank halten lassen, z.B. _A. myosuroides_ oder _A. ongsakulii_. Letztere wird gerade mal 15 - 20 cm hoch und hat ein ganz fein zerteiltes, farnähnliches Blatt.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse im und am Teich*

Hi Kai,

sieht auch net schlecht aus der kleine,
Die Geruchsempfinden sind ja zum Glück völlig unterschiedlich ausgeprägt Meine __ Nase findet den Duft von frisch geriebener Karotte mit Salmiak net gerade toll Mir als "echtem Landkind" liegt aber auch eher den Geruch von nem Misthaufen oder nem toten Viech im Wald

MfG Frank


----------



## Hagalaz (13. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse im und am Teich*

Ok dachte schon 
hmm vielleicht werde ichmich auch mal nach einer Titanwurz umschauen


----------



## Kuni99 (13. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse im und am Teich*

Hallo Frank,

ich habe nicht behauptet, dass ich den Duft von _A. dunnii_ angenehm empfinde. Er ist im Gegenteil ziemlich penetrant. Zwei weitere Arten, die ungewöhnlich duften sind _A. albispathus_ (anisähnlich wie __ Lotos) und _A. haematospadix_ (Honig), an letzterer konnte ich leider bisher noch nicht schnuppern. Diese beiden brauchen auch mehr Wärme.

Vor ein paar Jahren hatte ich das Vergnügen, eine frisch aufgeblühte _A. titanum_ zu bewundern. Am späten Nachmittag sagte mir ein Gärtner, dass die __ Titanenwurz aufblüht und um 20 Uhr eine Sonderführung stattfindet. Der Duft füllte den kompletten Nordteil des Tropicariums des Frankfurter Palmengartens. Die riesige Spadix wird warm und verströmt den Duft nach faulem Fisch. Viele Teilnehmer der Führung fassten an die Spadix und hatten danach den Geruch an den Händen. Weil es sich dabei chemisch um genau dieselben Amine handelt, die Aas und Kot ihren unverwechselbaren Duft verleihen, geht der auch erst nach ein paar Stunden wieder weg. Am nächsten Tag zur normalen Besuchszeit ist der Blütenstand noch frisch, aber der Geruch ist nur noch schwach. Für das echte Erlebnis muss man also an einer Sonderführung teilnehmen.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse im und am Teich*

Hi Kai,

den Duft von der frischen geöffneten A. titanum Blüte kenn ich. Vor 3 Jahren blühte hier das Exemplar im Boga-Marburg erstmals auf und es gab deswegen auch ne abendliche Sonderöffnung des Gartens. Der 2,5m Titan miefte das Nutzpflanzenhaus, wo er steht, ein (fand den Gestank aber noch erträglich - hab schon genug verwesende Fische geschippt

MfG Frank


----------



## goldfisch (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse im und am Teich*

Am vergangenen Sonnabend ist der Drachenwurz Dracunculus vulgaris aufgeblüht. Am Morgen war es nicht so schlimm, als es dann etwas wärmer wurde, habe ich den Topf dann weit hinten in den Garten gestellt. Viele Grüne __ Fliegen stellten sich ein. Inzwischen welkt der obere Teil der Blüte, ich hoffe auf einige Samen. Leider habe ich nur eine Knolle, sonst würde ich mal auspflanzen versuchen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse im und am Teich*

Hi __ Goldfisch,

bei nur einer Blüte gibt es bei den Araceae normalerweise keine Samen. Liegt daran das die männlichen Blüten sich erst öffnen wenn die weiblichen unten am Spadix bestäubt wurden oder nach ein paar Tagen nicht mehr bestäubbar sind (dann welken die Haare die den __ Fliegen im Kessel die Flucht verhinderten und diese krabbeln am Spadix hoch und stäuben sich dabei vorm Abflug wieder ein

Dracunculus vulgaris wird auch ohne Samen mehr, er bildet gut Nebenknollen - die dann nach 3-4 Jahren auch schon wieder blühen können

Bin mal gespannt wie lange meine diesjährige Dracunculus canariensis Saat braucht bis die ersten Blüten kommen

MfG Frank


----------



## goldfisch (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse im und am Teich*

Hallo,
frisch aufgeblüht:


----------



## Sternenstaub (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse im und am Teich*

Hallo 
wo stehen bei euch die Pflanzen in der Sonne oder wo und wie pflegt ihr sie ich habe seit letztm Jahr auch drei Knollen die auch schön ausgetrieben haben sehr schönes Laub und jetzt treiben sie gerade aus und ich würde gerne mehr zur pflege wissen.

lG Angelika


----------



## goldfisch (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse im und am Teich*

Hallo Angelika,

was hast Du denn für Knollen ?

Bei mir stehen Lysichiton  und __ Calla  in Töpfen im Teich. Arum ist am Teichrand und im Wald ausgepflanzt. 

Vermutlich meinst Du Dracunculus, Amorphophallus, Typhonium oder  Arisaema, Diese  sind in Töpfen und werden wenn sie eingzogen sind, wenigstens mal kontrolliert,  ein Teil auch ohne Erde gelagert. Gegossen wird erst nach kräftigen Austrieb. Anschließend in die Sonne. Wenn das Laub da ist dünge ich auch. Auspflanzen  ist bisher langfristig immer gescheitert. Für den Fall einer Blüte  einen abgelegenen Fleck aussuchen.

Zantedeschia und Colocasia bleiben im Topf. Nach dem Austrieb kommen sie auch ins Flachwasser. Alocasia wird bei mir trocken und warm durchkultiviert.

viele Grüße Jürgen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse im und am Teich*

Hi,

mußte feststellen das ich vor 2 Jahren mal wieder ne Fehllieferung bei ner Bestellung bekommen hab. Hatte damals eigentlich Arisaema flavum bestellt, hat sich aber nun blühend als Arisaema ciliata entpuppt
(schon die 9 Fehllieferung in 2 Jahren von dieser Stelle). Daneben sind auch der rosenduftende __ Feuerkolben und die "1. Stinkbombe" __ Eidechsenwurz aufgeblüht

Arisaema ciliata
Arisaema candidissimum
Sauromatum venosum

MfG Frank


----------



## Limnos (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse im und am Teich*

Mein Bestand an Aronstabgewächsen hat sich um eine Art erhöht, die auch für den Teich(rand) interessant ist: die Pinellie (Pinellia ternata) Sie stammt aus Ostasien und ist winterhart. Sie möchte ein halb- bis schattige Lage in feuchtem, möglichst etwas sauren Boden. Im Teich sollte sie so stehen, dass ca. die Hälfte des Wurzelballens unter der Wasseroberfläche ist. Besser wäre eine wechselfeuchte Stelle. z.B. ein Graben, der vom Regenrohr gespeist wird.

In diesem Zusammenhang: hat jemand Peltandra virginica abzugeben?

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aronstabgewächse im und am Teich*

Hi Wolfgang,

Hab dieses Jahr die schmal und breitblättrige Form von Pinellia ternata und Pinella pedatisecta gesät. Erst wollten sie nicht nicht so recht. Nun kommen aber immer mehr Sämlinge (scheint was dran zu sein das die auch dauerfeuchte Böden vertragen, die Saatschalen standen die letzte Zeit im nassen rum) 
Beide Arten sollen invasive Pflanzen sein, die sich extrem über sehr keimfähiges Saatgut ausbreiten, bin schon mal gespannt ob das zutrifft

Die anderen Araceae waren alle gut gekeimt, nur jetzt hab ich das Problem das Arum apulum, A. dioscoroides, Arum pictum v. pictum, Arum pictum v. sagittifolium, Arum hygrophila, Dracunculus canariensis und Helicodiceros muscivorus nicht in die benötigte Sommerruhe gehen wollen (die denken wohl wegen der kühlen feuchten Wetterlage es wär immer noch mediteraner Winter)

Ach ja, bei den 4 vor 2 Jahren bestellten Arisaema flavum Brutknollen war doch zumindest eine A. flavum dabei

MfG Frank


----------

